# Inventing jobs



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Not really, just doing something I dislike doing until its finished then it´s quite satisfying.

*Before*


*After*



*Back in place*



*To do*



*And after that*



*Then these*



It wasn't done last year, not my job, but this was part of preparing for Christmas a few years back, the tradition must carry on :laugh:
Next it´s the ornaments up on the pelmets that have to come down, but I need someone here when that´s done, heaven knows how much dust is up there.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sell em.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

All my silver and brass is packed in boxes in the loft 

I find it hard enough to keep on top of the cleaning without polishing silver

But it does look lovely Jan when it’s done, and if it’s a tradition ,well it’s a tradition 

Our grand daughter phoned yesterday, will you put up the Christmas trees this year?

If not I could send you a small real tree already decorated 

Well we haven’t yet decided, maybe just the main 8ft tree

After all tradition is tradition 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Sell em.
> 
> Ray.


One day, when I am hard up, maybe I will have to sell them Raymond, till then I will let them accumulate in value :grin2::laugh:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Do you think they are worth anything?

I’ve got lots of silver 

And pewter, inherited ,

But I guess they will remain in the loft till the kids decide to sell them

It certainly won’t be me

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> Do you think they are worth anything?
> 
> I've got lots of silver
> 
> ...


I was joking Sandra, I doubt very much if it´s worth anyone breaking in to bag my swag :grin2: maybe it would pay me to ask someone to take it all away then I wouldn't worry anymore if it shines or not.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Some will be worth something Jan

But it’s a question of energy

Ray is into selling and buying

Like you I have a high shelf, mine is a Yorkshire collection , no doubt covered in dust, my eyes don’t see that far up, my legs don’t climb ladders anymore 

One day the grandkids will bring them down and wash them

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

If they give you pleasure, Jan, then keep them. I would find pleasure in something like that. There is a saying that we should only surround ourselves with things that bring us joy.

Ray, you did make me laugh! From the man who has loads of stuff that he finds it difficult to part with come the words "sell 'em"


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

True Pat but my intension is there it's just so much more difficult in Covid France.
Before last winter and Melanoma and then Covid I had managed to sell hundreds of items on Le Bon Coin despite it being more challenging in French. But more recently things have gone in the skip.

Ray.
p.s. I'm glad having stocks of "Come in Handy" items while in lockdown. Have managed to find and replace several domestic items without going to the shops.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Ha, ha Ray. This, in dog behaviour terms, would be considered "rewarded behaviour" You kept items, and got pleasure from re using them, and so will be inclined to repeat the behaviour


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

patp said:


> Ha, ha Ray. This, in dog behaviour terms, would be considered "rewarded behaviour" You kept items, and got pleasure from re using them, and so will be inclined to repeat the behaviour


Yes when the boot sales open up again. We used to spend most weekends trawling through junk but it enabled us to visit just about every small and out of the way village in La Manche. Often a drink or meal at new venues meeting up with friends selling or perusing like us. 
I guess I tended to buy spare plumbing and electrical practical items that I knew would be needed later. As and when something broke or wore out is was very pleasurable to know I had a €1 spare and didn't have to go to the store and pay RRP.

We have missed this simple and cheap pleasure this year. And missed the opportunity to sell at a couple of local venues. It has been a very popular way of life in rural areas here.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

2 things Hans missed when we came here, car boot sales and charity shops, `you never know what you will find that's useful´ he would say.
Must admit I missed them as well, but I got over it :grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Jan, I'm happy to have had a break from acquiring more "Come in Handy" bargains as it allowed me to actually use some of them at last.
Hans was right though imho.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> 2 things Hans missed when we came here, car boot sales and charity shops, `you never know what you will find that's useful´ he would say.
> Must admit I missed them as well, but I got over it /images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_grin.png


Do they generally not have those in Germany or is it just your area Jan?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> Do they generally not have those in Germany or is it just your area Jan?


Not seen car boots they have what's called Trödelmarkt now and then, but they are nothing like car boot sales.

When we talked about Charity shops when we first came here everyone was under the impression they were for poor people to go to find _charity_ clothes. 
We had a second hand shop in the next town where we have bought quite a lot of things, electrical, Paintings and a lovely wooden miner who hangs from the ceiling, but I think they have closed not seen it open for months.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

When we had a caravan on Anglesey

The Sunday car boot was treat, two lions sit outside our front door, although what they are doing with lambs has worn away with time >

We and the grandkids really looked forward to our Sunday boot sale in Valley

The top shelve of our cabinet is full of mugs with sheep, pigs and lambs, I no longer remember the name of the pottery

But I remember the joy of our grandkids when they found one at the boot sale

And the panic on my grandsons face when the waves came in on Anglesey beach

“Big water is going to get me” he yelled running in panic 

And eventually dressed in wet suits they rushed into the waves summer and winter

And those mugs on the top of my dresser bring back special memories 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have so much to do today I feel tired already


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Slow down Jan, there is always tomorrow

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I´m beginning to wonder if I will ever get these drawers back, they all look the same size so to my mind shouldn´t make any difference which order they go back, but I cannot get them back no matter which order I try.
The top 2 that had the marks at the back are the only 2 that are definitely in the right place.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Be methodical in placing the bottom 3 Jan. Put any drawer in the top (of the 3) then try the other 2 in both possible combinations. If that doesn't work, mark the top drawer somehow (put a sticker in) then replace it with one of the other 2 and repeat placing the 2 remaining drawers.

If you still haven't found it, replace the top drawer with the only one that hasn't been there and repeat. You WILL find the combo! I know cos I recently went thro this scenario with the drawers in my bedroom.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks Jean, after mission accomplished I have just seen your post.

As I said, all the drawers are the same size, I just wasn't getting them into the runners correctly.
Now I can get on with something else after I have put everything back into the drawers, which won´t be hard, she says.:serious:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have now completed the metal cleaning and decided I can do the pelmets because I can reach if I use the 2 steps, I have already done the bedroom by opening the windows and holding on the the frame with one hand and bring the ornaments down to the window sill with the other, I felt very safe.

If it had been a different time I thought I could have put an advert on the supermarket notice board and paid someone to give me a day of their time, but it´s not normal times and I am not inviting strangers into the house. 

I've been looking at the things I have to take down from the pelmets and said to myself `you have got some nice things thanks to your husbands good taste´ well he must have had taste, he chose me :smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

They definitely fit

I’ve had the same scenario myself

If not leave them. And have your favourite tipple

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Mission accomplished, the pelmets are free of dust and cobwebs as are the ornaments that are on them.

Yesterday I was delayed as I had another unexpected job to do, clean the car, I drove to the river and the road was like a ploughed field.


This little ornament I think is unusual, has no monetary value, but as I was cleaning everything I thought "I wonder what will happen to all this stuff when I die". It seems a shame it will probably all be thrown away.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's logical that I will 'go' before my wife and I would love to know how she will handle the disposal of all the accumulated junk she can't bear to part with. 

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

You know what they say "if it doesn't bring you joy then get rid of it".

With ornaments etc you could always put them on ebay. Of course you could do that with anything. 

We are buying bits and pieces from Facebook Marketplace. Wall ties, pipe insulation, underfloor heating pipe with a gadget to coil it up etc. We ought to send you a list, Ray!

Has anyone got parquet flooring and if so would they have it again? Need to make a decision about flooring at some stage.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

That made me laugh Pat until I realised you were answering Ray. :grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm trying to cut down Pat and am always fighting with my wife to get rid of stuff. But although we are both magpies to an extent mine is one office and one shed. Hers is three rooms and three sheds but is quick to suggest things I could bin.
But when we used to be able to sell/dispose of stuff at boot sales and the space I made was immediately filled with stuff I hadn't noticed before. We have a landing piled with stuff that's supposed to be being sold/recycles/given away. But it just gets bigger.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Has anyone noticed the same problem I have had this year

Loads of tiny spiders, no heavycobwebs , just fine cobwebs, everywhere I’m sick of removing them, the hoover dusting brush isn’t great because they stick to the bristles and are not sucked up 

The best thing is the old fashioned sheep wool duster, but then then that has to be washed and dried

I’ve never known it before , but put a lamp on and there again are the fine cobwebs

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I have a loft, floored , lit and insulated absolutely full of of stuff

Complete with silver sets of cutlery, I thought I’d polish for Christmas dinner one day but it was not to be

Bikes that have hardly been used, some old dinner services, rugs, toys, pottery, you name it

We are far to old to be selling it

So I think we will leave it to the kids to sort

Except we worry that we may need to sell and downsize

If we die it’s not our problem :grin2:

It’s living that is >

Sandra


----------

